# Shoutcast problem



## chrisspeed (15. März 2008)

Hallo wir haben auf dem Server mit Plesk 8.3 Das Shoutcast installiert.. und das Radio läuft ohne Probleme habe nur diese Fehlermeldung:

<03/15/08@12:14:12> [yp_add] error connecting to yp.shoutcast.com
<03/15/08@12:14:16> [yp_add] error connecting to yp.shoutcast.com
<03/15/08@12:14:20> [yp_add] error connecting to yp.shoutcast.com
<03/15/08@12:14:24> [yp_add] error connecting to yp.shoutcast.com
<03/15/08@12:14:28> [yp_add] error connecting to yp.shoutcast.com
<03/15/08@12:14:32> [yp_add] error connecting to yp.shoutcast.com
<03/15/08@12:14:36> [yp_add] error connecting to yp.shoutcast.com
<03/15/08@12:14:40> [yp_add] error connecting to yp.shoutcast.com
<03/15/08@12:14:44> [yp_add] error connecting to yp.shoutcast.com
<03/15/08@12:14:48> [yp_add] error connecting to yp.shoutcast.com
<03/15/08@12:14:52> [yp_add] error connecting to yp.shoutcast.com
<03/15/08@12:14:56> [yp_add] error connecting to yp.shoutcast.com
<03/15/08@12:15:00> [yp_add] error connecting to yp.shoutcast.com
<03/15/08@12:15:04> [yp_add] error connecting to yp.shoutcast.com
<03/15/08@12:15:08> [yp_add] error connecting to yp.shoutcast.com
<03/15/08@12:15:12> [yp_add] error connecting to yp.shoutcast.com
<03/15/08@12:15:16> [yp_add] error connecting to yp.shoutcast.com
<03/15/08@12:15:20> [yp_add] error connecting to yp.shoutcast.com
<03/15/08@12:15:24> [yp_add] error connecting to yp.shoutcast.com
<03/15/08@12:15:28> [yp_add] error connecting to yp.shoutcast.com
<03/15/08@12:15:32> [yp_add] error connecting to yp.shoutcast.com
<03/15/08@12:15:36> [yp_add] error connecting to yp.shoutcast.com
<03/15/08@12:15:40> [yp_add] error connecting to yp.shoutcast.com
<03/15/08@12:15:44> [yp_add] error connecting to yp.shoutcast.com
<03/15/08@12:15:48> [yp_add] error connecting to yp.shoutcast.com
<03/15/08@12:15:52> [yp_add] error connecting to yp.shoutcast.com
<03/15/08@12:15:56> [yp_add] error connecting to yp.shoutcast.com
<03/15/08@12:16:00> [yp_add] error connecting to yp.shoutcast.com
<03/15/08@12:16:04> [yp_add] error connecting to yp.shoutcast.com
<03/15/08@12:16:08> [yp_add] error connecting to yp.shoutcast.com
<03/15/08@12:16:12> [yp_add] error connecting to yp.shoutcast.com
<03/15/08@12:16:16> [yp_add] error connecting to yp.shoutcast.com
<03/15/08@12:16:20> [yp_add] error connecting to yp.shoutcast.com
<03/15/08@12:16:24> [yp_add] error connecting to yp.shoutcast.com
<03/15/08@12:16:28> [yp_add] error connecting to yp.shoutcast.com
<03/15/08@12:16:32> [yp_add] error connecting to yp.shoutcast.com


Ich bitte um Hilfe und danke im voraus...

mfg 

Chris

http://www.Skylive-Radio.de, skyliveradio.de, Skylive-Radio


----------



## Neurodeamon (16. März 2008)

Das klingt nach einem Firewallproblem. Falls der Server hinter einer Firwall steht muss der Port im Router/der Firewall weitergeleitet werden - Stichwort: Portforwarding.

In der sc_serv.conf sollte YPORT=80 stehen. Manche User ändern den Port auf 666.

Hoffe das hilft zumindest weiter das Problem einzugrenzen.


----------

